# Adopted chick



## chris (Jun 29, 2013)

I had a Han that had 1 chick as fate would have it nature took its course and the little chick was left on its own now I have seen it with another hen and is now sleeping with her not only that but the hen gave up her spot on The roost and is sleeping on the ground with the little chick I didn't expect this out Of a chicken but I guess they have hearts too


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

That's sweet.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Aww how cute pictures?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What a lovely sweet hen! Chickens are so much smarter than most people give them credit for. Thank you for sharing.


----------

